# All About RESO (merged)



## rolandstrong (9 Sep 2002)

After stand to this week, I was so pumped to back at the regiment (reserve) after 9 years that I have decided to upgrade my appplication and apply to be an officer. I am keen on this challenge! I was hoping you guys could give my some help.

I work full time, and need to get an idea on how long the training is with the reserves. I heard something about the phases being split up into portions now, but I am unable to find info on this, and recruiting is pretty busy.

Anyone have info on what I would be expected to do for reserve infantry officer training?


----------



## 2Lt_Martin (17 Sep 2002)

Evergreen

I am 2Lt with the 26 SVC BN in North Bay. As far as courses go for us currently in the officer trade it‘s slightly confusing. I did my BMQ (Basic -- these are your your boots and these are your laces-- and these are the stoppages) over a course of 10 weekends. The next course this year was a 7 week CAP course (Phase II) which I was unable to attend because I can‘t get 7 weeks off of my civilian job. The course was not offered in 2 week blocks it was either all or nothing. This is supposed to change next summer (maybe) to two week blocks so people with full-time jobs like myself can get on courses. Drop me a line or a post here if you have anymore questions.


----------



## adam597 (10 Oct 2002)

I while back i was set to join the reserves but a couple of weeks before BT i had to go overseas after a death in the family. Now i‘m thinking of starting the process over again but now that i‘m in university, the RESO option‘s open to me. I‘d be joining the Queen‘s York Rangers (armed recce), which brings me to my question......

What is the training like for a reserve officer? Do i go through the same BT as an NCO?


----------



## Zoomie (10 Oct 2002)

Can‘t say much about the training nowadays.  RESO doesn‘t exist as it did a couple of years ago. From what I understand you would do your BMQ with the NCMs and then specialize from there.

Good choice of Regiment, spent 7 years there myself.


----------



## humint (10 Oct 2002)

Is there someplace, such as a dnd website, you can get a breakdown or outline of the training for ncms and officers? 

I think that kind of info would be extremely helpful for us FNGS. Info like when, where, how long, and what courses consist of would be great.

Any ideas? Anyone on this site actually involved in recruiting/personnel selection?


----------



## toms3 (10 Oct 2002)

Whats the name of that Unit????....I think I have heard of them.

I like the idea of future officers doing their BMQ with the NCMs.  I believe (hope) it will ensure the officer remembers what it was like to be in the ranks.  Is that not what they do in the Israeli army?


----------



## combat_medic (10 Oct 2002)

I also like that idea of officers and NCMs training together. I know one officer was trying to be aloof and smug by telling us about the "officer class" of gentleman and so on.

Excuse me, Sir? As far as I recall, I‘m the only one descended from British Nobility, as opposed to being a farmer from China the way your family is.

Sorry, that comment just really bothered me. I also have a degree but I choose to be an NCM, and it doesn‘t make me any less of a person. I just hope this new training idea will level the playing field a little.


----------



## humint (10 Oct 2002)

Yes, the FNGS is a highly elite and secret unit, not everyone is accepted, you know??!!
 
I agree, officers and ncms should train together. I think it‘s a great way to develop team-building and communication skills and to have a personal  understanding of the men and women who serve at all levels. It cuts both ways -- ncsm get to understand why officers have absolutely no clue and officers get to understand why ncms get to have all the fun.   

Hey Combat_Medic, that guy is an obvious moron. Don‘t let shallow and ignorant guys like that get you down. You might also want to point out the highly dubious practice of inbreeding amongst the nobility -- that might sort him out!


----------



## combat_medic (10 Oct 2002)

No no, I‘m the one descended from nobility.... I‘d rather not mention the inbreeding thing; it just makes my position weaker.


----------



## Pikache (10 Oct 2002)

^^Are you talking about res recruiting training?


----------



## adam597 (10 Oct 2002)

yeah, the reserve officer training.........


----------



## humint (11 Oct 2002)

Hey, Combat_medic, sorry about the nobility thing, a complete misunderstanding on my part. BTW, some of my best friends are inbred!   

Yes, res training. Any info? If not, reg will do. I just need to read and know more!


----------



## Korus (11 Oct 2002)

[/quote]Sorry, that comment just really bothered me. I also have a degree but I choose to be an NCM, and it doesn‘t make me any less of a person. I just hope this new training idea will level the playing field a little. [/quote]

I hear that.. I‘m in the middle of an engineering degree, but chose to go in as an NCM..

As for officers on BMQ? My BMQ this summer was supposed to be also Phase I training for officers, but there wasn‘t anybody who was recruited as an officer on my course...


----------



## toms3 (11 Oct 2002)

From what I understand (someone correct me if I am wrong), officer recruiting is down.   I believe you will start to see more and more NCM‘s getting asked to cross over to the Dark Side.


----------



## combat_medic (11 Oct 2002)

I don‘t know about any other units, but right now we have a deplorable excess of junior officers (1 OCdt, 13 2Lts, 3 Lts). The numbers are so high, in fact, that I think right now we have more JUNIOR officers than all Senior NCOs put together. Sometimes I think the unit is inventing new positions (assistant adjutant, assistant recruiting officer etc.) just so that all these 2Lts can attempt to justify their existance.

$hit , they tried making the OCdt a SECTION COMMANDER!!!!! But then the Sergeants went insane, and stopped that process. So, if they really are recruiting less officers, it would be music to my ears.


----------



## toms3 (11 Oct 2002)

Hey...Combat Medic...my unit is short on Lt‘s...sooo....let say we make a deal.  You send us an LT and we will send you.....ahh....hmmm..... lets say a dozen donuts...  

Ummm...no offence to the junior officers that I know and consider friends....hee hee


----------



## Zoomie (11 Oct 2002)

Hmmmmm.... DONUTS


----------



## combat_medic (11 Oct 2002)

How about 3 2Lts for some timbits and a case of beer?


----------



## humint (11 Oct 2002)

I‘ve been searching the DND site for info on basic training (for both ncms and officers) and have only found tidbits (no, sorry guys, not timbits) -- and certainly nothing detailed. Any docs I did find basically said stuff like "be prepared to do a whole lotta pushups and get up really early" and cr@p like that.

The document on reserve restructuring is interesting, but again, it does not provide info on training. 

Any help here? Any suggestions?


----------



## toms3 (11 Oct 2002)

A CASE OF BEER AND YOU WANT TIMBITS ON TOP OF THAT!!!!!   The nerve.  Hey...we are talking 2Lt‘s here!!! Lets be sane.  Ok...instead of the case of beer how about 2 tins of Tim Hortons coffee. 
 
humint what exactly do you want to know?  Are you going to be taking basic soon?   I think other than the physical end of things there is not much you can prepair yourself for.  Tell ya what, I have a good idea of what is taught on a Reserve BMQ...if you can give me a bit more detail, I maybe can help you out.     :warstory:


----------



## humint (11 Oct 2002)

I should be starting training in January and am going in (hopefully) as an arty officer. From what I hear, it‘s every second weekend in Jan/Feb and then either 4 or 10 weeks or thereabouts for the summer course. 

I‘m looking to get an idea of physical work, course work (what is taught and when), and if there is anything I can do to prepare for it. What sort of material would be offered? How long does it normally take? What is the difference between the winter training and what happens in the summer?

Does this help? If not, let me know and I‘ll email you or you can email me at humint@canada.com.


----------



## toms3 (11 Oct 2002)

1st - a Weekend BMQ takes about 11 weekends, so you should end up with 22 days (not includeing friday nights).  What I find strange is that they told you every other weekend in Jan and Feb, unless there is some special deal for officers that would not give enough time.  You might want to check up on that point.

2nd Physical fitness training will depend on how the course is run.  That said, I would strongly suggest you train yourself to be able to run 5 Km when you show up.  Do your push up, sit up and chin ups (as you already know).  Due to it being ran on weekends, the course won‘t make you fit, but will give you a reason to stay fit on your own time.  Also, if your not marching from class to class...you will be running.  Go on hikes with a weighted back pack (work up to 25Kg).  However, be very careful not to hurt yourself.  Get a check up...follow a program....there a lot of websites out there that can provide good fitness programs...do your homework.  Try  http://www.bodyresults.com/index.asp 

3rd - Course content will include, drill (marching), service rifle (C7), Rank sturcture, hygine, Dress regulations, general military knowledge, Nuclear/Biological and Chemical warfare.  Just to name a few.  As you can see other then Rank Structure....there is not much you can prepair for.

You should be receiveing what‘s called "Joining Insturctions".  They contain most of the info you will need regarding what to bring, wear, and basic preperation like writing an autobiography.  If you have not received one a few weeks prior to your course, call you unit and ask for it.  Its important!

Summer and winter courses have big differences.  You can get more accomplished on a summer course and your fitness will improve because it is continuous...not broken up on weekends like winter courses.  However, in the end (at the BMQ level), you will know pretty much the same as your summer conterpart.  The Teaching objectives are the same.  The trick on a weekend course is to keep your head in the books studying and practicing what you have learned...try and stay in the military frame of mind as best you can between weekends.  Practice drill for example, work on your uniform and boots.  You have to arrive every Friday night switched on, you don‘t have the time to switch from a civi to military frame of mind...must be there already.

All I can say is read up on what ever general military info can find, Read stuff on CF rank structure and work on your fitness.  If your really lucky, maybe you will get a few briefings from your unit on how to wear the uniform and some basic drill lessons to help you do well....no harm in asking.

If you need more, email me at atoms15@hotmail.com


----------



## humint (11 Oct 2002)

What do you mean about the possibility of not giving enough time? 

Is the course normally only one weekend a month or is it more? They said to me that I would be at training basically every second weekend, may be even more. I‘m taking that this is not normal, is it?

The problem is that I‘m getting a lot of conflicting stories. The forces recruiting office in K-W basically said one weekend a month and once a week whereas the local militia boys were saying the rec. centre is out to lunch and that it is much, much more. I‘ll confer with the unit recruiting officer at the 11th field to get more info. 

What‘s you take on all of this? May be I should just go armoured?


----------



## Brad Sallows (11 Oct 2002)

Some information has been laid out on the Land Force Reserve Restructure Board, but you‘d have to search back through a number of threads to find it.

RESO and MITCP no longer exist.  There is now only one path for officers.  BMQ is the same for all ranks (20 days), but I suspect that given the opportunity most schools will run separate serials for NCMs and OCdts.  OCdts then take a 6-day leadership block (which may be run at units; in fact, I think it was designed to be run by units) called BOTP (Basic Officer Training Phase).

While the NCMs take SQ (20 days), officers take CAP - Common Army Phase - 26 days.  After that comes the first branch-specific training, and so on.

If I have understood correctly, the Reg F and Res F follow the same progression, but the Reg F courses are the full-meal deal - essential, supplementary, and residual material - while Res F courses consist only of the essential.  In most if not all cases the correct acronyms for reserve courses have a "(R)" suffix - BMQ(R), SQ(R), BOTP(R), CAP(R), etc.

With RESO gone no Res F officer will receive Reg F equivalent phase training, nor is there anything in place for three summers of employment.  Student officers are in the same boat as student NCMs - dependent on the schools and the unit ops/trg staff to line up as near to a full summer as possible, if that is important.

If things seemed a little confused over the past summer, they might indeed have been so as we adjust into the new training pattern.


----------



## Brad Sallows (11 Oct 2002)

Regarding Class A schedules: most units parade continuously from Sep through to late Apr - early Jun, with a break over Christmas.  Typically there is one regular evening parade per week, and at least one weekend activity per month.  A weekend activity might be just a single training day (eg. Sat) or a full weekend (Fri evening through to Sun evening).  A busy unit might work 8 single days and 7-8 full weekends from Sep through May.  So, one evening per week plus one weekend per month is an approximation, perhaps on the low side.

All that is just "business as usual".  Formal individual training courses (eg. BMQ) add to the schedule, but except for people who have a lot of time on their hands, most weekend course attendees will concentrate on the course to the exclusion of the "usual" unit activities until training is completed.  The pattern for weekend courses probably varies by region - here in BC it‘s typically 2 weekends on, 1 off.


----------



## Pikache (11 Oct 2002)

Well, I can tell you what‘s on the courses on NCM level.

BMQ: Drill. C7. Basic Military law and odd tidbits like how to send a memo, how to deal with media, rank structure, first aide, basic field hygiene and admin and basic navigation, camoflage and concealment.
SQ: C9LMG, C6GPMG, 80mm SRAAW (Carl Gustav), M67 hand grenade. Defensive ops, patrolling.
MOC depends on your trade. For infantry: M203, 60mm mortar on hand role. A crapload of theory on AFV recognition, offensive ops, defensive ops, anti armour team, raid and ambush. Oh, nav.

That‘s what I could remember...


----------



## Korus (11 Oct 2002)

Brad;

I‘ve heard that you‘re not allowed to parade with the unit while you‘re on a course, even if it‘s a weekend course..


----------



## Brad Sallows (11 Oct 2002)

That‘s the first I‘ve heard of such a policy.  Is it perhaps only a unit quirk?


----------



## Zoomie (11 Oct 2002)

Some units will use such a policy as a money-saving feature.  If you are on course, then there is not much for you to do on a parade night.  If you need to catch up on some missed classes, then you would most likely be invited to attend, if not, then they‘ll want you to stay home.   The less Class-A pay that each unit has to pay equals more Class-A pay left over for where it counts, like exercises and week-day work.


----------



## Brad Sallows (11 Oct 2002)

Not a very good reason.  In effect it discriminates in favour of those who elect block summer training.  I suppose it depends in part on exactly how the funds are devolved in a particular area.


----------



## Korus (12 Oct 2002)

I‘m not too sure about that.. I heard it from recruiters when I was just getting in...


----------



## portcullisguy (12 Oct 2002)

I was sworn in to my unit in April, and haven‘t attended a single parade night.  And now I am on BMQ.  I think it is a cost-saving measure, but I have no idea.

Plus I‘d look silly wearing the green beret and cornflake, and all the rest of them wearing the Balmoral.


----------



## adam597 (12 Oct 2002)

So if i was to join the reserves as a RESO officer, my training would be held only on weekends? Not the entire summer?


----------



## toms3 (13 Oct 2002)

Humint

I think the recruiting center was confusing the course with regular parading.  The course is 11 weekends.  You can have 2 course weekends in a row then go 2 weeks without a course weekend.  They try and make it every other weekend but that does not always work.  However, plan for at least 11 weekends for the BMQ portion.

Regular parading usually consists of 1 night a week and 1 weekend per month....that where I think the confusion lies.

But...hey..if you want to go armoured...go for it...I highy suggest....Armoured RECCE


----------



## Brad Sallows (14 Oct 2002)

Certainly a new recruit has highly visible characteristics, particularly in a highland unit, but all uniforms are uniforms and an order of dress should not be thought silly just because it happens to be in the minority.

adam597,

RESO was a specific career pattern which no longer exists.  However, most of the training is still delivered via block courses during the summer.


----------



## humint (15 Oct 2002)

Digger,

Thanks very much for the clarification. I think you are absolutely right about the course/parade confusion. Have you ever thought of becoming a recruitment officer? I think you would do a fabulous job. 

Not sure about recce. I hear you guys have to crap in bags and carry it out. Rough stuff. It may be better for me to sit way back behind the lines and fire a big gun. Actually, if I was closer to TO, I would look into it.


----------



## muskrat89 (15 Oct 2002)

Hey now - we don‘t stay THAT far back....  :warstory:


----------



## toms3 (15 Oct 2002)

Humint

Thanks for the compliment...but ...um...shhhh.  I  rather teach new recruits.   I still enjoy getting dirty and crapping in bags (not at the same time).


----------



## combat_medic (15 Oct 2002)

being in a Recce platoon is WAY different than armoured recce. Usually infantry long range reconnaisance involves a very small group (about 4 people, give or take) who go out behind enemy lines to observe the enemy (numbers, equipment, supplies, morale), and their mission may involve a certain task other than simple observation. They‘ll be out in the bush for very long periods of time with no resupply, so they‘ll carry very heavy packs, and hence the ****ting in bags so that they leave no sign that they were there. It‘s an elite skill in the infantry, and something that the SAS and other special forces spend years perfecting.

Armoured recce is more of a fast in, fast out kind of recce. Being that they‘re in vehicles, they‘re able to get to a position quickly, gather the information, and get out quickly. They have monitoring equipment with some of the vehicles so that they can gather more speciafic info. Also, it‘s a lot harder to hide an armoured vehicle in open terrain. It‘s the same general purpose (gathering intel) but just a different way of going about it. All you armoured recce people, feel free to correct me on this one.


----------



## toms3 (15 Oct 2002)

Sorry Combat Medic...I have got to jump on ya...

Your right about the Infantry end of it...but Armoured Recce...at least the Reserve version is not that much different.  Yes...we do the mounted stuff, fast in, fast out, set up OP‘s along with other stuff, but we also do LRRP in 4 man recce teams.  We also go behind enemy lines and observe numbers, equipment, supplies, morale.  We have gone out in the bush for very long periods of time with no resupply.  In fact CAC 2000 we were doing 36 to 48 hr dismounted recce Ptls.  Most weekend FTX don‘t provide enough time to conduct mounted and dismounted ops but we do our best.  We are not a special Force...no where near and our task ends at observing, if we get in a fire fight it‘s because we messed up.


----------



## combat_medic (15 Oct 2002)

My bad, I stand corrected on that one. My experience with the armour is pretty limited. But I do think we should get a cool armoured recce vehicle like the ferret (a newer version obviously). The iltis seems a little bit too UNarmoured for my tastes.


----------



## toms3 (15 Oct 2002)

Agreed.   The regs get the Coyote while the reserves get the Iltis....hmmm....target practice perhaps.


----------



## rolandstrong (15 Oct 2002)

Hat‘s up with all the Seaforth symbols medic? Are you with the Seaforths now?


----------



## humint (15 Oct 2002)

Digger,

Sounds like recce makes for an interesting time. 

For interests sake, do you guys have a unit website? 

And, what is the name of the book and author about the recce patrol/unit in the former Yugoslavia? I hear it‘s a great read and am thinking of picking it up.


----------



## toms3 (15 Oct 2002)

There are a couple of good websites.

 http://qyrang.org 

 http://www.bcregiment.com


----------



## combat_medic (15 Oct 2002)

I‘ve always been with the Seaforths. Not only am I the company medic, I‘m also the company clerk, webmaster, regimental photographer (unofficial), and the secretary of the Junior Ranks Mess. I wouldn‘t be a part of a med coy if you gave me a million dollars.


----------



## Zoomie (15 Oct 2002)

Humint, take it from someone that did the commute, travelling from KW/ Guelph area to Toronto for weekend Ex‘s is not that bad.  While I was at WLU, I would drive back to Toronto (sometimes taking the GO bus) for weekend exercises.  The Ranger‘s didn‘t expect me to come in for Parade night during that time, so it wasn‘t that bad.
If you really wanna try out all the combat arms, then I would recommend armoured Recce as the place to go.  Dismounted patrolling, long range patrolling, fighting patrols, ambushes, mounted patrolling, calling in Arty fire missions... etc etc  The list goes on and on.
Besides, you would get to hang out with fine folks like Digger there.   :warstory:


----------



## toms3 (16 Oct 2002)

Well...Zoomie...gee thanks

Next rounds on me!!

  :blotto:


----------



## humint (16 Oct 2002)

Zoomie and Digger,

Thanks for the info. Why do I get the sneaking suspicion that you guys are a part of a elite QYR recce conspiracy to steal all the new recruits!!?? You guys make a fantastic recruiting team.   

And, Zoomie, I also went to WLU -- small world. 

True, the drive to TO isn‘t that bad, but I‘m almost all the way through the process with the 11th Field and wouldn‘t want to change now. I‘ve made some excellent contacts there, and they‘ve been very helpful, and I have committed myself to the cause. Plus, I really believe in serving locally, if possible. 

Although, I have to admit that recce is very attractive, and is exactly what I always wanted to do in the combat arms. 

Just out of curiosity, what‘s the officer sit. like at QYR?


----------



## toms3 (16 Oct 2002)

They are always looking for more.  Presently we could use a few more Troop Officers.


----------



## adam597 (16 Oct 2002)

Digger;

Are the QYR accepting RESO officers?


----------



## toms3 (16 Oct 2002)

adam597 

I don‘t know the answer to that one right now, but you can give our recruiter a call...he has all the info.  

416-203-4620  ex 4615


----------



## adam597 (17 Oct 2002)

i called but there was no answer. I also emailed them a week or two ago and got an error message saying that the account didn‘t exist........


----------



## Zoomie (17 Oct 2002)

Adam, 

Best time to try that number is on Wednesday nights.
As for RESO applications... RESO no longer exists as an entry plan for Reserve Officers.  Contact your local recruiting centre for more info.


----------



## toms3 (18 Oct 2002)

During regular office hours....0900 to 0300 or 0400 try:

416-203-4600  X 4628.


----------



## 2Lt_Martin (19 Oct 2002)

Just a note about the CAP(R) course that is done after BMQ and BOTP it is being run in one 5 or 6 week block as opposed to the old MITCIP way where it would be done in 2 week phases/blocks/whatever. This is OK if your a student but if you work a regular job it makes it difficult/near impossible to get the course completed. It is supposed to return to the old way with 2 week phases/blocks but who knows when that will actually happen. If anyone has heard different please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Brad Sallows (21 Oct 2002)

Rob,

Many of the new entry-level reserve courses are designed to be delivered via weekends or in-residence blocks.  (I don‘t know with certainty if CAP(R) in particular is so structured.)  But, for the past first summer (at least) decisions were made to offer them as block courses.


----------



## 2Lt_Martin (22 Oct 2002)

Hey Brad:

Noticed that you are on the west coast, perhaps they are doing things differently here in LFCA Land with the Reserve courses. I haven‘t received word on courses this summer yet but if it runs like last summer the CAP(R) course will be one continous 5 or 6 week block. Which will make life difficult if you are not a student and can‘t get the time off. I should get my BOTP course done this summer as it is going to be either a 1 week course of classroom lectures on leadership etc.. OR they may offer a take home package that has to be completed by a certain date. I ‘ll keep you all posted on how things go here in Ontario

2Lt. Martin
 http://www.26svcbn.com 
North Bay, On.


----------



## canada (30 Oct 2002)

Hey all,
My question goes out to anyone who can answer it.  Simply under the current system could I transfer from an infantry unit to arty unit.  I don‘t have a degree I‘m in the process of getting it.  I had heard that RESO didn‘t exist anymore.  Does that mean that there will be no more students/officers???  I know how that new system trains officers, any clarity on the arty officer role in a unit and training would be nice.  Any thoughts from arty people?


----------



## canada (30 Oct 2002)

Hey all,
My question goes out to anyone who can answer it.  Simply under the current system could I transfer from an infantry unit to arty unit.  I don‘t have a degree I‘m in the process of getting it.  I had heard that RESO didn‘t exist anymore.  Does that mean that there will be no more students/officers???  I know how that new system trains officers, any clarity on the arty officer role in a unit and training would be nice.  Any thoughts from arty people?  :fifty:


----------



## shogunrider (14 Nov 2002)

If you do not have any degree, simply high school, but you qualify on the aptitude test, can you become an officer?
or is a degree necessary?
do you even need high school?
i am going in NCM over the summer, but plan on attending university in a couple of years, and then going officer perhaps.
This is more of a general interest question, but any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## humint (15 Nov 2002)

You can be commissioned from the ranks, but I am not sure what they are looking for or what qualifications you need. 

As for going in as an NCM and then becoming an officer, I have heard horror stories of people having to resign as an NCM from the Res and then re-sign up as an officer for the Reg force. It took a couple of years and was a major pain in the A$$.


----------



## jhill66 (15 Nov 2002)

Other than the occasional very rare MWO or CWO, I have not heard of any Reg Force NCM‘s getting a commision without a degree.  The UTPNCM for example.  The MWO‘s & CWO‘s who I know that have been commisioned without a degree in recent years have been filling a Commisioned Officers slot in a specialist area.


----------



## Zoomie (15 Nov 2002)

On my BOTC in St-Jean, we had numerous CFRs (Commissioned From the Ranks).  None of them had degrees, nor did they remain at the school for a language profile.  It seems that when a branch of the CF really wants that NCM to become an officer, all rules and regs go out the proverbial window.

As for going reg Officer from being a Res NCM, it wasn‘t that much of a big deal.  In fact it was quite easy.  The horror stories you hear about the Res NCM having the resign and then do the whole recruiting spiel over again, came from the days when the CT (component transfer) program was limited to the available trades that were open, compared to that of the local CFRC.  For example, when I was CTing to Pilot, the MOC was open for civi‘s but not for CT.  Did that make any sense, NOPE.  Eventually some dimwit in Ottawa figured this out and made the MOC lists (for CTing)identical to that of the CFRC lists.


----------



## shogunrider (15 Nov 2002)

Thanks.

I plan on going for officer after completing a university degree in history and political science at 
U of T or York.

Right now I‘m doing Res and training for Infantry over the summer.

I‘ll keep posting and tell everyone how it all goes. 

    :warstory:


----------



## MethylSilane (16 Nov 2002)

You‘ll be a Communist Radical by the time you finish your poli. Sci. degree at York.

...or at the very least an ‘activist‘...


----------



## portcullisguy (17 Nov 2002)

lol... my dad took poli sci at York and I fear getting into lengthy political discussions with him as I‘m quite sure he‘s been brainwashed thoroughly.

As for me, that‘s good news that members CFR‘ing without degrees have found a place.  I am wondering if they are required to get a degree within a specified period?

At the rate I am doing with my distance ed, it could be 8-10 years before I finally have all the credits needed for a simple BA in history, through Waterloo.  I will try to speed things up by seeing if they will apply credits for related work experience and work-related academic courses, but I‘m not holding my breath since customs/law enforcement has little to do with general arts and history specifically.

In any event, I intend to finish what I started before CFR‘ing.  I hope to at least become a MCpl, which could be 4-5 years or more, before going through the process.  I want to learn what it‘s like at the sharp end first!       :mg:


----------



## FredDaHead (26 Nov 2002)

I can‘t seem to find much info about reserve infantry officers, either in my province or elsewhere. I think last year at the information meeting they said that to be a reserve officer, you had to be in university or CEGEP. Is that right? ..And is the age minimum the same wheter the applicant is going for non-com or officer trades? (Could I be 17 and still be training to be an officer?)

I‘m interested in Infantry, as I said in the other topic, but would like to be an officer if I‘m not mistaken and I can do it while in CEGEP.


----------



## SpinDoc (27 Nov 2002)

Throw in the fact that one can starve at the rate they pay us poor 2Lts in the Reserves... =)

I remember whenever the pay statements come and there‘s always one or two officer cadets and/or 2Lts who get Cpl pay and we‘d all be so jealous of the extra couple of hundred bucks they make.

I wonder if they write off JLC/PLQ for CAP


----------



## humint (14 Feb 2003)

Needs some info.

Do new offrs always have to do BOTP-R/CAP-R or can their first courses be something different? 

I‘m looking at the schedule for this summer in Gagetown and noticed that I may be loaded onto an INF OFFR Dismounted Course Phases 1-4 for Reserves -- which is 9 weeks long (although broken down into 2 week modules). 

I was under the impression that I was to do BOTP-R/CAP-R first? Are they one in the same, or is the BOTP-R/CAP-R just a general army phase training that can be bypassed for something more specific?

I noticed that BOTP-R is 5 weeks and CAP-R is 4 weeks long (which equals the total week training for the dismounted modules).


----------



## kurokaze (14 Feb 2003)

As far as I know, you definately need to do 
BOTP(R) first before you can do any other
courses.

What set of days are you in Gagetown?
I‘m currently pining for 03 May - 06 Jun.
Maybe I‘ll see you there?


----------



## humint (14 Feb 2003)

I‘m looking at the schedule -- I‘m taking it that you will be there for CAP-R. 

Well, I‘m not sure when I‘ll be there, I need to get confirmation from my OPs-O. 

But, if I am on the INF OFFR-R Dismounted Course, than I will be there from 9 Jun to 1 Aug. If I‘m on the Army BOTP-R course, than I should be there from 9 June to 11 Jul and then from 14 Jul to 15 Aug for CAP-R.

Not sure as of yet. Will let you know. 

BTW, how‘s your weekender BOTP-R going? Any words of advice?


----------



## kurokaze (14 Feb 2003)

well it looks like we‘re not going to have our
dates lined up for CAP(R).  Hope you get a spot
on the 14 Jul CAP, I heard that it was very tight.

As for BOTP, the weekends are going well, 
or so I imagine.   

anyway, some advice.. hmm..
1) Uniformity.  Don‘t stand out, whatever the
group does, you do and vice-versa.  Its important
to stress that at the early stages of training.
It helps to establish teamwork.

2) Learn how to march in step with everyone
else.  Dress off with the guy in front of you.
If you happen to be in the front, dress off 
the person designated as the pacemaker.
e.g.
"By the right quick march" - the rightmost person
becomes the pacemaker, the front row should
dress off of him.

3) Lots of pushups.. get used to doing them   

4) Lots of running.. get used to it   

5) Circuit training.. this tends to drain me much
faster than normal.. I guess its all a matter of
endurance.

6) Lead by example.  VERY Important!  You‘re
continually being judged/graded at every moment.

7) You are allowed to have food on your person
in the form of granola bars or what not.  But keep
it discreet.  Only eat it while on break.

8) Keep hydrated!! You lose a lot of water during
the day.

9) Be very organized with your kit.  It‘ll really help
in the morning when you‘re putting all your stuff
away.

10) Have Fun.  This is also very important. 
If you‘re not having any fun you‘re going to get
overly stressed and not do well.  Remember, 
its 50% physical and 50% mental.

Feel free to PM me if you want more info..

cheers!


----------



## humint (14 Feb 2003)

Just found out that I‘ve been loaded onto the 9 June - 11 July BOTP-R course and then the CAP-R to 15 Aug. Should be fun


----------



## Illucigen (14 Feb 2003)

BTW, Phase 1 /is/ BOTP.


----------



## Yes Man (12 Dec 2003)

I just visited the recruiting office and got some information about becoming an officer in the army.  Right now I am studying criminology and psychology at U of T and have 3 more years until I can acquire my degree.  What I was wondering was after I complete my officer training course do I become a 2nd Lieutenant or will I remain an officer cadet until I receive my degree.

If I have to wait, would it be a better idea to join as a NCO and wait until I have my degree to apply to be an officer?


----------



## Yes Man (13 Dec 2003)

Does no one know?


----------



## 311 (13 Dec 2003)

I believe you can become a 2lt while getting your degree, however you don‘t get 2lt automatically after you finish officer training. You have to put the time in. No point being an NCM if you wanna be an officer.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Dec 2003)

Geez man give people time to answer you, people here will generally try to find out stuff for you just give them a chance.


----------



## Yes Man (13 Dec 2003)

> Originally posted by Ex-Dragoon:
> [qb] Geez man give people time to answer you, people here will generally try to find out stuff for you just give them a chance. [/qb]


Sorry about that I was trying to get an answer soon because today is the last day to apply this year.


----------



## Redeye (13 Dec 2003)

RESO does not exist anymore, Yes Man, but the replacement allows you to complete all of your courses to qualify to the rank of Lieutenant in one summer.  If you complete the Common Army Phase (Reserve) course, which is five weeks in Gagetown for all arms, you will be promoted to 2Lt and commissioned.  You have to put in at least two years (IIRC) before you will make Lt and complete the requisite field time, which basically means making sure you go to CAC every summer.


----------



## Yes Man (13 Dec 2003)

I dont really know if I will stay in the army after school and right now I do not intend to join the regular force.

I went to the recruiting office yesterday and they gave me info that said there was a RESO program, how can it not exist any more?


----------



## Redeye (13 Dec 2003)

Yes Man, that‘s because a lot of recruiters don‘t even know the difference.  RESO was a program under which reserve officers trained on the same courses as Reg F officers.  The last year that it was run was 2001.

There is a new reserve entry program, but it is not the same as RESO, and the credentials are not transferrable into the Regs.


----------



## Yes Man (13 Dec 2003)

"Reserve Entry Scheme for Officers
This entry program is available to all first year university students and students in the first year of a three year community college program. You will work with a local Reserve unit during the academic year and attend Basic Officer and classification training in the summer months. Your recruiting centre is the place to start."(http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_3_2_3.asp)

I see what your saying Redeye, I guess then they made the new program with the same acronym.  Do you have any information on this new program and how it works?


----------



## Redeye (13 Dec 2003)

I know it had a different name when it was introduced, because the old RESO consisted of RESO I, a four-week basic leadership training course in May in Gagetown, followed by the Basic Infantry Officer Phase II (with Regs and Reservists together).  All arms did the Common Phase of Phase II (ten weeks) before heading to their respective schools for four or five weeks for basic classification.  This qualifies you to 2Lt in the Reserves.  Then the following summer you would do Phase III in your specific MOC and generally this is the end of your training and qualification to Lt.  Then next courses you‘d go on would be higher level courses later in your career.

To this day I rue the fact that an injury in week ten cost me the last Phase II course run and I couldn‘t get onto the Reg Force Infantry Phase III as a result.  That‘s beside the point, though.

The program now is more modularized like a program we used to have called MITCP - it can all be done in two week blocks, or if you are student, in one summer.  You start by doing BMQ through your unit - Basic Military Qualification (which used to be called QL2) with the non-commissioned recruits.  After this course you take a course called Basic Military Officer Qualification, which is a non-field one week course in staff functions, battle procedure, and estimating.  Then after that you do the Common Army Phase, which is essentially a section commander course condensed, where you learn fieldcraft, the C9, section attacks, navigation, and patrolling.  This course is five busy weeks as it covers all the material that was covered in Phase II Common in less time, basically.

After CAP(R) you progress to courses specific to your MOC.  Where these are conducted depend on your MOC.  Combat arms courses are at CTC Gagetown, I can‘t speak for others except for Signals which is at CFSCE in Kingston.  Most of the other CSS-type trades are taught at CFB Borden, I imagine, since that‘s where CFSAL and CFSEME and so on are.

At the end of all this training, you are qualified to hold the rank of Lieutenant, though you won‘t generally get it right away.


----------



## mdh (14 Dec 2003)

Redeye,

You wouldn‘t happen to know how long the reserve platoon commanders course is supposed to be under this new system? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Redeye (14 Dec 2003)

Six weeks in three modules which can be taken consecutively.


----------



## mdh (15 Dec 2003)

Thanks Redeye, appreciate the quick response - it hasn‘t been easy tracking down an answer to this question.


----------



## Redeye (15 Dec 2003)

That‘s in part because so many changes have happened in the training plan for officers in the Reserve that a lot of people don‘t know the answers anymore!  I was told just after the change "You‘re going to Gagetown, you‘ll be a Lt when you come back."  My Adjutant had no idea what was in store beyond that.


----------



## Meridian (30 Dec 2003)

Hi.

I‘m an ex-ROTP‘er who did not complete the IAP phase of BOTP due to medical reasons (screwed up my back). Due to financial and other reasons, I left the military (and ROTP program) voluntarily and was highly recommended for re-enrollment by my CO. 

Im looking at getting my commission (yes, I dont need to hear about how its better to be an NCM first) in the reserves, and am returning as a 2nd year university student this year at a civilian university.

Im in ottawa, if that matters. Im wondering how the process for Jr. Officer trainign works in the PRes. All the info I can find is solely based on NCMs. Id be looking at Infantry, GGFG probably here in the Capital.

I can‘t call, as they are all on holidays.

I recognize there are much less positions for jr. officers in the PRes, but nonetheless, I believe I can compete for one of the few. Im just wondering about training process in particular: how is the IAP/BOTP/Phase 1 done for PRes Officers.. is it necessary to take a summer off of yoru full time employment?

Thanks.


----------



## kurokaze (31 Dec 2003)

I can tell you about my experience.  

My BOTP course ran over the weekends and then I went for one full week doing "leadership" training.

After that I went for 5 weeks in Gagetown doing CAP(R) (Common Army Phase - Infantry training).

After that it‘s your MOCs, and the length of that will depend on your trade.

You probably won‘t have to take a full summer off, since practically everything is done in mods these days (lucky you).

Hope that helps


----------



## Enzo (1 Jan 2004)

Meridian, I‘d like to know how you injured your back, what kind of injury it is and any difficulties you had returning to the CF? Please go into detail. Thanks.


----------



## Meridian (2 Jan 2004)

I haven‘t returned - yet.

But when I was leaving, I was recoursed for medical reasons on Phase I. I then requested a VR, and was granted, but on out-clearance discussed with the docs, and they agreed that they would clear my med levels back to appropriate levels, as my back should get better with rest, less strain, and going through physio/etc.

It had always been less than stellar before entrance, but on course, after several sessions of running in combats with poorly mounted


----------



## Meridian (2 Jan 2004)

****... a poorly mounted ruck (a result of repeated pushup/exercise sessions during the run)...

we had a PPCLI Marathon-running 26 year old insane captain who felt we could all run a marathon with a ruck ;-)  and when I say run, I mean run. 

So at any rate, the repeated stress of a basic course with this dude, was too much for my back. that and I didn‘t want to half-*** it through the course either, and coupled with personal issues...  just figured it would be better for me to not engage in further training under ROTP.

If anyone who has ever asked for an exception of the military can attest, its easier to get out and reapply for somethign that suits you better than to wait for the COC to make a decision in your favour.


----------



## Meridian (2 Jan 2004)

I would love to know if anyone has any more info on the OCTP... Im going back to school part time, and I would not be entering first year anyway, so I do not qualify for RETP, as it is described on the forces recruiting website. 

OCTP seems more along the correct lines... 
If anyone has any more serious info/personal experiences.. before I make a committment, I like to have an idea of how the real world really works, not what the recruiter feeds me.


----------



## Freight_Train (28 Jan 2004)

I need some clarity on Reserve Officer training.  I have been told (by a reserve recruiting officer) that Reserve IAP and BOTP (Phase 1) takes 6 weeks in Gagetown.  The CAP (Phase 2) takes another 6 weeks and Phase 3 takes another 6 weeks.  I was told that all 3 phases can be broken down into 2 week modules.  My questions are:
1.	Is the Army really going to fly me in and out of Gagetown from BC 9 times if I can only get away from work for a couple, maybe three weeks at a time?
On the other hand, for NCM's, I have been told that BMQ, SQ and MOC take about 20-21 days each, and that the courses are often done in house on weekends.
2.	Is the Officer training that much more involved?
Thank you for your input.


----------



## Eowyn (28 Jan 2004)

One of the biggest factors is the number of students.  There are more NCMs taking the BMQ and SQ than officers.  With that factor, the officer‘s course are run in centralized locations like Gagetown.  Yes the Army will fly you out all those times, if you can only get a couple weeks off at a time.


----------



## Freight_Train (28 Jan 2004)

Is it really 6 weeks for each phase?
Thanks


----------



## Eowyn (29 Jan 2004)

I don‘t know about the length of the BOTP or the trades trg, but CAP(R) is 6 weeks.


----------



## SpinDoc (29 Jan 2004)

For the so-called "Phase I", BOTP for the most part is the same as BMQ and could be done over the weekends, except for the leadership portion which is a few extra days.

To answer the questions -- as far as I know:
1) Yes, the army will fly you and/or cover travel expenses for the courses.
2) CAP is quite involved, since each and every candidate has to be assessed multiple times individually (i.e. leading section attacks, recce patrols, etc) whereas for NCM, BMQ and SQ troops are more or less assessed within a group.  Anything after CAP is trade specific and I can‘t speak with authority on other trades.  For some trades the training is longer than others; some involve take-home study packages and less time at a base.


----------



## Freight_Train (29 Jan 2004)

I am looking at becoming an infantry officer, so what does phase 3 consist of?  MOC?
Thanks for all the input so far.


----------



## Freight_Train (29 Jan 2004)

Well I just got off the phone with my recruiting officer and as I am 12 credits away from receiving my degree, and I am not attending school full time, I will not be eligible for entry into the officer training programs.  She quoted a recent change?  So needless to say, thank you for your feedback on the officer training, I will be entering as a NCM.
Thanks again.


----------



## thatoldfool (14 Dec 2004)

Redeye,

I am a student studying at McGill, who has just applied to the modern day RESO program. Can you provide any more information than you already have? The recruiting officer I spoke to wasn't sure of the programme's details, and thought I might *have* to do my BMQ during the spring, on the weekends, and then SQ in July. However, what you posted seems to suggest that I can do it all at once, in the summer? Indeed, this would be best for me...

As well, the recruiting officer didn't think that it was a problem that I'm in my second year of school already, despite the DND web-page suggesting that applicants be in their first year. Is this true or not? And if I *cannot* pursue this RESO programme, is there any other way for me to become an officer in the reserve?

I've searched the forums, and the DND website--I hope that I have not missed the answers to my questions elsewhere.

Much thanks.


----------



## Eowyn (14 Dec 2004)

IIRC, RESO as an entry scheme hasn't been used for a couple of years.  As a potential Res Officer, you need BOTC, which is BMQ and an additional leadership element.  For various reasons, you take the BMQ with the Pte (R).  The timing of that depends on when it is being run.  BMQ can be done locally on weekends or full time during the summer.  As an Officer candidate, you would not take SQ but CAP(R).  That is a 6 week course, IIRC, at Gagetown.  After that would be your trades courses.


----------



## P Kaye (14 Dec 2004)

Sometimes a seperate BMQ is run for officers-only, if there are enough candidates to fill a course.  31CBG ran an officer-only "BMOQ" last winter (12 weekends).  Candidates of an officer-only BMOQ are still required to do the leadership week, however.


----------



## mdh (14 Dec 2004)

The old RESO progam doesn't exist any more.  It's been replaced by the current system of modular training - which as EOWYN has noted, is broke down into CAP-R (Common Army Phase - Reserve) followed by your trade course.  CAP-R in turn can be done in two week segments if you cannot get 6 weeks off at a stretch - probably not a concern for you if you're a student.  The Reserve Platoon Commander (RPC) course runs about 7-8 weeks after CAP-R is finished.  It is possible to do the whole thing - CAP-R and RPC in one summer.


----------



## thatoldfool (14 Dec 2004)

mdh,

Thanks a lot! This is wonderful news. Having submitted my application two weeks ago, I hope that it gets processed soon, and that I can make the summer training session.

Wish me luck, ladies and gentlemen! I hope to see some of you in the field some day


----------



## canuck#1 (14 Dec 2004)

I have two questions the first is for the Reserve Entry Scheme for Officer r there certain course's i would have to take. second if i go through this program a become an officer can i switch to the regular force and still by an officer?


Thanks


----------



## Bartok5 (15 Dec 2004)

Canuck#1,

I suggest that you do a search on the Recruiting forum.  There is a strong likelihood that you will find the information that you are seeking in exhaustive detail.  

No offence intended, but it becomes somewhat tiresome for the established members of this board to answer the same questions ad nauseum.

Best of luck in your military endeavors.


----------



## Al1212 (19 Jan 2005)

I am currently in grade 12 and thinking about an Intelligence Officer position in the Air Force Reserves via the Reserve Entry Scheme for Officers.  I reside around Edmonton and I will have to wait at least until February, so that I can register for university and then begin the application process for RESO.

I have read the information posted on various websites so I am slightly familiar with the recruitment process.  If the application is initiated around mid-February will it be processed by the time summer comes around, so I can start basic training?  Also for the Air Force Reserves, will the training be in another province somewhere or simply here, around Edmonton?  If it is somewhere else, how exactly does the transportation aspect work at the beginning and at the end of the training?

Also, is it harder to get into a reserve officer program as opposed to something else in the reserves?  Anyone have any advice on how I should proceed regarding my situation?  Is there anything I should really know before doing anything else with this?

Any help appreciated


----------



## mdh (20 Jan 2005)

Hi Al1212,

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but I think you will find that the air reserve will only accept so-called "skilled" applicants as Intelligence Officers, which means that regular force guys trained as IOs decide to leave the regular force and join the reserve on a part-time basis.   If you revisit the air reserve website you will see several categories of MOCs (military occupations) that are "unskilled" ranging from public affairs officers to logistics officers which might be open to you as a RESO.   As a rule the air reserve usually has very few positions to fill and it tends to be focused on former regular force personnel. As for training, there isn't much flexibility when it comes to students or professional working people.   You pretty much have to accept the reserve's alloted training periods and they can run at any time of year. When I enquired I was told that training for one MOC would run from Feb. to May.   That being said I suggest you post this in the air force section where you might get additional insight.   Good luck, mdh


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jan 2005)

I beleive that the Inteligence officer courses are done at the CF school of inteligence and security in at 16 wing Borden in Ontario.  Some one else can correct me if i am wrong.  As far as transportation goes , the CF will arrange and pay for transportation for you to and from training.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (20 Jan 2005)

Coming from the Air Reseve Clerk sitting next to me:

You will take all reg force courses in the Air Reserve.  They will try to schedule courses around your civie life but they are still reg force courses in duration and not broken up.  You will go to St Jean for BOTC and carry on from there.  Have you talked to the unit to see if they have a position for a Int O?  If not then they won't train you as one.
I would advise going to the 408 Sqn and inquiring with ARAF (Air Reserve Augementation Flight) as to what positions would be available.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jan 2005)

Last time i was at 408 it was wa WO doing the int over there...mind you that was 4 years ago. But ammo tech is right. BOTC is in St-Jean and the int school is in Borden.


----------



## Inch (20 Jan 2005)

Sorry aesop, the MP school is in Borden, the Int school is in Kingston. I had a good friend just go through there last year.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jan 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> Sorry aesop, the MP school is in Borden, the Int school is in Kingston. I had a good friend just go through there last year.



Oh ok.......i though they were the same school.......oops..now i know


----------



## mdh (20 Jan 2005)

This might help....from the air reserve recruiting site:

Air Reserve military occupations are listed below.  Primary occupations, designated "(P)" are open to all applicants.  Secondary occupations, designated "(S)" are open to skilled or semi-skilled applicants only, which means that the applicant must have some or all of the trade skills prior to enrolment.  Take a few minutes to browse through the descriptions to discover which ones appeal most to you.  Then contact the Air Reserve Flight nearest you to find out about the openings available in your local area.  

Aircrew

Pilot (S) 
Air Navigator (S) 
Flight Engineer (S) 
Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator (S) 
Aircraft Maintenance Team

Aerospace Engineering Officer (P) 
Aviation System Technician (P) 
Aircraft Structures Technician (P) 
Airfield Support Team

Communications & Electronics Engineering Officer (P)  
Teletype Operator 
Aerospace Telecommunication & Information Systems Technician (P) 
Airfield Engineering Team

Refrigeration and Mechanical Technician (P) 
Electrical Distribution Technician (P) 
Electrical Generation System Technician (P) 
Plumbing & Heating Technician (P) 
Water, Fuels and Environmental Technician (P) 
Construction Technician (P) 
Construction Engineering Superintendent (S) 
Field Engineer (S) 
Logistics Team

Personnel Administration (P) 
Logistics (P) 
Vehicle Technician (P) 
Supply Technician (P) 
Cook (P) 
Mobile Support Equipment Operator (P) 
Resource Management Support Clerk (P)  
Military Police (P) 
Security Officer (P) 
Photo Technician (P) 
Public Affairs (P) 
Traffic Technician (P) 
Intelligence Operator (S) 
Intelligence Officer (S) 
Medical Team

Medical (Officer) (P) 
Medical Assistant (P) 
Nursing (P) 
Spiritual Team

Chaplain - Protestant (P) 
Musicians

Musician (P) 
Music (Officer) (S)


----------



## LordOsborne (11 Mar 2005)

When i submitted my papers to the Canadian Scottish Regiment in victoria, i wanted to sign up under the Reserve Entry Scheme-Officers. from what i understand of it, it's taliored for university/ college students who want to join the reserves. Naturally if you were going reg force, you'd have to finish your degree or do ROTP. a select few get to take their degree at the school of their choice (i've forgotten the acronym). RESO, as i understand it, isn't much different from the normal reserve commitment (one day/wk, one wkend / month) plus the summer for training. 

I read it also provides an academic incentive of 2000$ for successfully completing a year of post-secondary schooling, up to a maximum of 8000$. 

Now, here's where i'm getting a bit confused. (feel free, btw, to clarify anything i wrote. if someone's in RESO right now, i'd love some more details about it) the recruiting NCM told me that the program's 2000$ incentive was under review to get a modest increase.. probably a rumour, but if anyone's heard about it, please chime in  . a few weeks later, i talked to an officer from that same regiment who told me he heard that the RESO plan was being phased out... 

So i'm looking for some clarification. any info is greatly appreciated

cheers,
Pat


----------



## LordOsborne (11 Mar 2005)

that's a relief to hear, Intelligence. thank you very much 

cheers, 
pat


----------



## jasonubc (15 Mar 2005)

Just to add something along these lines...I have also applied for RESO with the Seaforths of Vancouver and I am a first year student at UBC. I was told that I will be commited to a four year program if I am accepted (ie. no messing around at school!). Just wondering if this is true, or if I would be able to extend my time if I were looking to take some extra courses etc. Also, I'm assuming that I would be an officer cadet until I get my degree? Thanks
JM


----------



## Bobert (18 Aug 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knows more about this entry plan than what is presented on the site? I'm going into grade 12, and when I go to University I would like to be in the reserves. Can you apply as soon as you get accepted into a University or do you have to wait till you actually start your studies? Also I've read unlike other reserve entry training plans the recruiting center is the place to start rather than a reserve unit, is that true as well?


----------



## Redeye (18 Aug 2005)

RESO doesn't technically exist anymore, I'd suggest you approach the unit you're interested in joining and see their recruiter, they can give you the most up to date information and start the process for you.  Officer selection processes vary by unit, some will want you to serve as a non-commissioned member first, some will start the ball rolling to take you in as an officer immediately.  It's a long process so you'd be well advised to start now.


----------



## Bobert (18 Aug 2005)

doesn't exist anymore, but it's on the website? I also have to wait till I get accepted to a University before I know what unit to apply too.


----------



## Redeye (18 Aug 2005)

Bobert said:
			
		

> doesn't exist anymore, but it's on the website? I also have to wait till I get accepted to a University before I know what unit to apply too.



You'll discover once you're in just how quickly things change - unless they have recycled the term RESO - but it used to refer to a particular entry plan that no longer exists.  No matter, you can still join!

Once you know where you are going then contact the local unit.  You could start the ball rolling at the recruiting centre (which is how I initially started because I changed which unit I was going to join no less than three times!), but the final selection will be completed with your receiving unit.  The sooner you can start, the better.


----------



## Sask HCAO (26 Nov 2005)

Does anyone have any official and/or first-hand knowledge of what the requirements are to get commissioned Second Lieutenant under the RESO plan?


----------



## COBRA-6 (12 Dec 2005)

From my experience:

University degree complete = 2Lt on enrolement.
University degree not complete = 2Lt on completion of Phase II


----------



## skomes (1 Feb 2006)

Ok, so I'm thinking about joining the primary reserve. Couple of questions.
1. I'm finishing my second year towards a business degree in april, but can I still be an officer in the infantry? Or does your degree get you placed somewhere where you use it?
2. If I apply, and I want to join infantry, can I still be reimbursed? The reserve site makes it seem that your degree has to be applicable to your military job.


----------



## Redeye (3 Feb 2006)

skomes said:
			
		

> Ok, so I'm thinking about joining the primary reserve. Couple of questions.
> 1. I'm finishing my second year towards a business degree in april, but can I still be an officer in the infantry? Or does your degree get you placed somewhere where you use it?
> 2. If I apply, and I want to join infantry, can I still be reimbursed? The reserve site makes it seem that your degree has to be applicable to your military job.



1.  Yes, you can join the infantry.  No one cares what your degree is in basically.

2.  I don't know if the tuition reimbursement program still exists - I think it was shut down - but if it still exists then it will be fine.  There's not really any degrees "applicable" to infantry, so they accept anything.


----------



## WT (10 Feb 2006)

Hey guys,
I've called my local unit, local CFRC and even asked questions at the information session given by my local unit.  Unfortunately I've gotten three different answers every time.
I'm currently in my 2nd year working towards a bachelors in microbiology/immunology.  I've applied to join as an Infantry Officer but my question is what courses will I have to take and how long are they?

So far I've gotten three different answers:
1. BMQ -> Phase I-III
2. BOTC -> Phase I-III
3. Phase I-III

So which is it?!
Confused,
-WT-


----------



## mdh (12 Feb 2006)

WT

You're partly right - wtih some overlap. BMQ and BOTC I are the same thing - in the reserve army world basic recruit training is identical for all ranks - usually 20 days or four weeks in the summer (also can be done part-time on weekends during the fall/winter). BOTC II varies in length - now about nine days. Once BOTC 1&2 is done you are qualified to attend CAP or Common Army Phase (or Phase 2) which now runs about ten weeks (can also be done in two week modules for those with limited availability - at least that's the theory). After that you begin actual MOC training which in your case would be Phase 3 - or the infantry platoon commanders course which runs about 8-9 weeks in its revamped version. After that you're qualified for promotion to Lt. Some reserve officers will apply to take Phase 4 or Mechanized Infantry (working with LAVs and attendant tactics) commander's course but it's not a given in the reserve world.  

That's the best info I have - others might have additional details.

cheers and good luck, mdh


----------



## skomes (13 Feb 2006)

How much of it can you do weekends only? How much requires full time training?


----------



## Redeye (14 Feb 2006)

BMQ can be done on weekends (10 total, I believe).  BOTP, CAP, and trade classification training (ie "Phase III") are all "full time" courses, though they are mostly modularized into two-week blocks.


----------



## R.I.S.K. (17 Jan 2010)

Just to add to the question's posted; are you allowed to switch major's if you choose to do so, or even switch into an entirely new university? Also, is it possible to, before getting your degree, switch into a RegForce entry plan.  For example doing RESO for three years, getting accepted into medical school in your third year, and then apply for MOTP. 

thanks


----------



## Schütze (7 Apr 2010)

Hi,
     Would like to know if anyone had any information on the Reserve Entry Scheme for Officers? I'm curious about how it works, acceptance, general info, etc.. I'm thinking of going this way since I'm slowly starting to doubt I'll get into ROTP with my marks.  

Also, how do PRes to RegF transfers work with officers? Is it the same as with NCMs?


----------



## FDO (8 Apr 2010)

Two words

RECRUITING CENTRE!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Apr 2010)

Retired FDO said:
			
		

> Two words
> 
> RECRUITING CENTRE!



Damn, you're good this morning. 

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## dillion18 (8 Apr 2010)

Good Evening, I'm a grade 12 student currently accepted at the University of Toronto engineering (mechanical) program and interested in being part of the army. I visited the Canadian forces website and read the ROTP and ROSE programs. My questions about the ROSE program are:
1)When is the deadline to apply? (Is it still possible for me to do the Basic Training this coming summer?)
2)Is it possible to work more than just one weekday and weekend per month, during my academic year?
3)Are there any scholarships or bursaries to help pay tuition fees?
4)Are there any fees that I have to pay in ROSE program?


----------



## untouchables (28 May 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I have a little more than a year to go into university or college. And I've caught attention to the RESO from the DND website while searching up units and related matters on the official DND and Forces websites.

After searching around 2 hours of posts using search function to the request of administrators.... for they hate repeated posts...
 I only found outdated and side topics from half a decade ago.

So my question is, is the RESO program still valid or present within the service? Thinking it as a viable option with other Post Secondary destinations, ROTP too.
Any personal stories that anyone would like to share? And is it possible to transfer to RESO after applying or completing Reserve BMQ?

BTW background story: Applying for Reserves at the moment, took CFAT a few months ago, good outlook says Mr.Military Career Counselor...asked him if I qualify for officers, he said yup. Then told me the story about ROTP and uh... transferring from Reserve to Regulars as an option but that's like miles ahead.

 Also read a U.S. commentator on this website saying that: CF RESO officer commands "shadow units" and "paper companies" which supposedly mean units of unmanned capacity. Doesn't really seem realistic though for he's American commenting on another nation's military. Well I don't know, I'm just plotting ahead. 

Thank you in advance, if your want more detail please feel free to ask.


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (28 May 2010)

untouchables said:
			
		

> I only found outdated and side topics from half a decade ago.


5 years ago is pretty recent info…



			
				untouchables said:
			
		

> So my question is, is the RESO program still valid or present within the service?


Yes



			
				untouchables said:
			
		

> Any personal stories that anyone would like to share?


I was a RESO from 86 to 91 and then transferred to the regular force as a DEO.  I enjoyed the RESO program.  I made as much salary (if not more, depending on the year) during my summer contracts as a full-time ROTP and got to parade with an actual unit during the school year.  Win-win.



			
				untouchables said:
			
		

> And is it possible to transfer to RESO after applying or completing Reserve BMQ?


Yes



			
				untouchables said:
			
		

> Also read a U.S. commentator on this website saying that: CF RESO officer commands "shadow units" and "paper companies" which supposedly mean units of unmanned capacity


This is true at the company and above level but most reserve units can muster a platoon sized element and that’s the level where a RESO officer is going to command anyways.


----------



## untouchables (28 May 2010)

THANK YOU very much your answer was simple,precise yet detailed ;D , I was a little concerned of the dates due to the many changes in the Canadian Forces in the past decade and the fact that some recruiters tell some recruits of the possible phase-out of the RESO in the near future ..in which dating from the post could be now.

And what is the availability of RESO? I heard that positions vary by unit or something. BTW i'm in the Toronto Area. Any insight on that?

Thank you again  ;D


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (19 Jun 2010)

untouchables said:
			
		

> And what is the availability of RESO? I heard that positions vary by unit or something. BTW i'm in the Toronto Area. Any insight on that?


Positions vary by unit (number of vacancies depending on attrition rates, unit size, etc).  Contact your local CFRC for more information.  Recruiting might be a little bit slow right now due to PRes summer employment but will pick up again in Sept.  

CFRC Toronto
4900 Yonge Street, Suite 100
Toronto ON  M2N 6A4
phone: 416-635-4490
fax: 416-635-2787


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jun 2010)

untouchables said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a little more than a year to go into university or college. And I've caught attention to the RESO from the DND website while searching up units and related matters on the official DND and Forces websites.
> 
> ...



FWIW, if you do decide to go RESO, please make sure that you're in tip top physical condition. 10 miles into a 20 mile march (or whatever)  is no time to discover that you should have put down the Wii and picked up a ruck when you had the chance. There are alot of sites on this forum that talk about the fitness requirements for Officers, so I suggest you dig around for them to get some idea of what's required.


----------



## Sapper Speedo (6 Sep 2010)

Does anyone know the length ot time permitted under RESO to complete a degree?


----------



## George Wallace (6 Sep 2010)

Sapper Speedo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the length ot time permitted under RESO to complete a degree?



Is there even a timeframe in place?  


I did ROUTP just as they changed the program to RESO and do not recall there being any timeframe to complete a Degree.  
I completed my RESO IV prior to receiving my Degree.


----------



## NSDreamer (6 Sep 2010)

As a current RESO I have been told that you must have at least 2 years of a degree to finish (which smacks of being wrong to me seeing as some of my fellow course mates already had their degrees) It might mean that you can only have two years left of your degree. The CFRC I was at was somewhat obscure on those points, as I got in I wasn't complaining much either heh.


----------



## lethalLemon (27 Sep 2010)

I'm at first year BA Criminology Major student, applied for Military Police RESO in the Vancouver/Lower Mainland area;

I was just wondering if anyone could enlighten me as to what the program details as I haven't been able to actually find anything on it (even CFRC Vancouver was unable to get me info on RESO; however one of the SGTs had recommended it to me).


----------



## JMesh (21 Feb 2011)

I'm currently applying to HMCS CABOT as a MARS Officer (sub-component transfer pending recruiting process). I searched around the forums and managed to piece together the following information about RESO MARS for promotion criteria:

NCdt: Enrolled
A/Slt: BMOQ, NETPO, MARS 3, BWK and OOD
Slt: MARS 4, MWS BWK, OOD
Lt(N): MWBC, BOC 1 & 2
LCdr - COPS 1 & 2 (maybe also JRCSC)
Cdr - Command of KINGSTON Class, SMW

Most of this is coming from this thread: http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/80719.25.html

A couple of quick questions:
Is the above information current?
What do the following abbreviations mean? MWBC; BOC; SMW
Is there a difference between the BWK mentioned for A/SLt and the MWS BWK for SLt? If no, which rank does it belong in?
Which rank does OOD belong in?
How does one go about getting the qualifications other than BMOQ, NETPO and MARS III and IV? Are they done at the unit, at NOTC/CFFS(Q) or incorporated into the mentioned core training?
Does anyone have a copy of the NAVRESORD that pertains to this that they could post?

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Feb 2011)

JMesh said:
			
		

> MWBC



Maritime Warfare Basic Course.

I took this course 2 years ago, it was a good go.


----------



## dimsum (22 Feb 2011)

JMesh said:
			
		

> I'm currently applying to HMCS CABOT as a MARS Officer (sub-component transfer pending recruiting process). I searched around the forums and managed to piece together the following information about RESO MARS for promotion criteria:
> 
> NCdt: Enrolled
> A/Slt: BMOQ, NETPO, MARS 3, BWK and OOD
> ...



*disclaimer:  This info is pre-2007.  Take it as you will.*

BOC = Basic Operations Course, kind of a primer on how to run things as a junior officer (when I took it, it was geared towards people who hadn't sailed a lot, but we were all DeckOs onboard ships.)  I suspect it's still similar.  

SMW, I suspect, is Standard Mine Warfare.  

Unless they have changed things drastically, MWS BWK and OOD is req'd for SLt.  A/SLt wouldn't be required to have Charge (except for OOD, possibly, if they were just attached to a ship for experience.)  

OOD will depend on NAVRES unit v. ship.  At a unit, OOD could be an NCdt with some training for locking up, etc.  On an MCDV, as mentioned before, it's usually a requirement to be promoted SLt 

For the courses LT(N) and above, they will be either in CF Maritime Warfare Centre (for MWBC), CFFSQ for most of the others, or onboard ship for the practical portions of COPS.  

- My slightly outdated  :2c:


----------



## Blatchman (22 Feb 2011)

Good Day 


I sent you a e-mail via cadet net with some information.


----------



## JMesh (22 Feb 2011)

Thank you very much! The information you sent was very helpful.

For anyone reading this, here are the current criteria for promotion IAW MARCORD 9-1:

NCdt: Enrolment
A/SLt: BMOQ, NETPO, MARS III
SLt: MARS IV (with BWK), OOD
Lt(N): 3 years in rank
LCdr: NROC, MWBC, 4 years in rank
Cdr: JRCSC, 3 years in rank
Capt(N): Command of NRD, 3 years in rank

If anyone would like the promotion criteria for any officer occupation under any entry plan, send me a PM and I'll let you know. EDIT: As some of the criteria seem have changed in some ways (whether small or not), I won't send out this as I don't want to pass on incorrect information.

With that said, can anyone let me know where one does the qualification for OOD? Does this simply mean serving as an OOD or is it some sort of certification?


----------



## Monsoon (22 Feb 2011)

JMesh said:
			
		

> With that said, can anyone let me know where one does the qualification for OOD? Does this simply mean serving as an OOD or is it some sort of certification?


In fact, the Occupation Functional Point for reserve MARS has just been shifted to align to the new Reg F standard, so BWK and OOD are not pre-requisites for promotion to Slt and will typically be completed after promotion. BOC (Basic Operations Course) is also a pre-req for promotion to Lt(N) in addition to 3 years in rank.

To answer your question, OOD is a distinct qualification, and exactly how its awarded has varied. In the reserve world OOD currently involves a package of OJT requirements (academic and practical), a number of practice sessions as 2OOD, passing an OOD fire exercise, and sitting an OOD board.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (22 Feb 2011)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> In fact, the Occupation Functional Point for reserve MARS has just been shifted to align to the new Reg F standard, so BWK and OOD are not pre-requisites for promotion to Slt and will typically be completed after promotion. BOC (Basic Operations Course) is also a pre-req for promotion to Lt(N) in addition to 3 years in rank.
> 
> To answer your question, OOD is a distinct qualification, and exactly how its awarded has varied. In the reserve world OOD currently involves a package of OJT requirements (academic and practical), a number of practice sessions as 2OOD, passing an OOD fire exercise, and sitting an OOD board.



RegF OOD qual is the same only it includes CPO2s (woo-hoo!) as well in it's rotation-Nothing like a 46 year old Chief ERA getting relieved by a 21 year-old SLt...(no offence to anyone!) Actually, I had a very 'modified' OJT dealing mainly with ceremonial (given the Eng/DC background I guess) stuff.


----------



## JMesh (22 Feb 2011)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> In fact, the Occupation Functional Point for reserve MARS has just been shifted to align to the new Reg F standard, so BWK and OOD are not pre-requisites for promotion to Slt and will typically be completed after promotion. BOC (Basic Operations Course) is also a pre-req for promotion to Lt(N) in addition to 3 years in rank.
> 
> To answer your question, OOD is a distinct qualification, and exactly how its awarded has varied. In the reserve world OOD currently involves a package of OJT requirements (academic and practical), a number of practice sessions as 2OOD, passing an OOD fire exercise, and sitting an OOD board.



Thanks very much. A few questions on your post: Given that ResF MARS has been shifted, is the BOC the same as or equivalent to NROC or are they separate courses? Also, where does BOC, BWK and OOD training/qualification take place? DL, NOTC, CFFS (if so, which one) or at the unit? If they are outside the unit, what is the time commitment for these courses?

Again, thanks to all who have input thus far. It's a huge help.


----------



## Monsoon (22 Feb 2011)

JMesh said:
			
		

> Thanks very much. A few questions on your post: Given that ResF MARS has been shifted, is the BOC the same as or equivalent to NROC or are they separate courses? Also, where does BOC, BWK and OOD training/qualification take place? DL, NOTC, CFFS (if so, which one) or at the unit? If they are outside the unit, what is the time commitment for these courses?



BOC is the (lengthened) course that used to be called NROC; it's taught at CFFS(Q) in Quebec City. OOD and BWK training take place on ship for MARS officers; they're not courses, just qualifications that you have to achieve. With a ship that's sailing and doing foreign port visits regularly it typically takes two to four months post-MARS IV to earn them both, but it depends very much on the individual skills and aptitude of the person doing it. I've known some people who earn their BWK straight out of MARS IV; it can take others over a year if they can't go straight to a sailing platform.


----------



## Snakedoc (22 Feb 2011)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> In fact, the Occupation Functional Point for reserve MARS has just been shifted to align to the new Reg F standard, so BWK and OOD are not pre-requisites for promotion to Slt and will typically be completed after promotion. BOC (Basic Operations Course) is also a pre-req for promotion to Lt(N) in addition to 3 years in rank.



Unless this has changed very recently, my understanding is that while a BWK is no longer a pre-req for promotion to SLt, having a shipboard OOD qual is a requirement for promotion to SLt in the Naval Reserves.  In the reg force though, promotion to SLt comes after completion of MARS IV now (without OOD or BWK).


----------



## Patrick.R (3 Mar 2011)

Hi. First time poster. I had a few questions about the Reserve Force. I live in Edmonton.

1. I recently applied online to the RESO (Reserve Entry Scheme Officer) Program. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it. I'm in my second year of university, and I know you're supposed to apply in your first year, but I figured it wouldn't matter because it only takes 2 summers. Will me being in my second year be a problem?

2. How hard is the 2.4 km run? I workout frequently (including some running) but I've never timed myself. The rest of the PT will be a breeze for me, but I'm not sure about the 2.4km.

3. I received a call from a Mater Corporal on Monday asking me to call him back ASAP so he can help me continue with the application process. Unfortunately, the message was received by my useless sister who did not deliver it to me until today (Thursday). I won't be able to call him until tomorrow. Is he going to be pissed? Will it affect my application?


----------



## denimboy (3 Mar 2011)

2.4km run is around 15 minutes at "normal" pace (10km/h).


----------



## navymich (4 Mar 2011)

Patrick.R said:
			
		

> 3. I received a call from a Mater Corporal on Monday asking me to call him back ASAP so he can help me continue with the application process. Unfortunately, the message was received by my useless sister who did not deliver it to me until today (Thursday). I won't be able to call him until tomorrow. Is he going to be pissed? Will it affect my application?



Be honest with the MCpl when you call him back.  You don't need to add in about your sister, but a simple "I'm sorry for the delay in calling you, I just received your message."  Keep it simple and then be polite and respectful for the remainder of your conversation with him.  You will find out when you call whether he will be pissed or not, but you should be fine.  As for whether it effects your application, once again, you will find out when you speak to him.  The only way that it should effect it is if there are any timelines for submitting the finalized application.

And be sure to be honest about your current schooling situation, and remember that he is there to answer questions.  I suggest having a written list of what you want to ask so you don't forget anything, and so that you are clear and orderly.

Good luck!


----------



## jwtg (4 Mar 2011)

Patrick.R said:
			
		

> .. The rest of the PT will be a breeze for me....



...We'll see about that.  If you're referring to a fitness test, then sure.  If you're referring to physical training....I don't think 'breeze' is the right word.  Possible? Sure.  Within your normal workout parameters? Maybe.  Breeze?  I doubt it.  It wouldn't be 'training' if it wasn't difficult.


----------



## Patrick.R (4 Mar 2011)

jwtg said:
			
		

> ...We'll see about that.  If you're referring to a fitness test, then sure.  If you're referring to physical training....I don't think 'breeze' is the right word.  Possible? Sure.  Within your normal workout parameters? Maybe.  Breeze?  I doubt it.  It wouldn't be 'training' if it wasn't difficult.



I'm referring to the Fitness Test. I'm sorry if I got the terms wrong.


----------



## agc (4 Mar 2011)

denimboy said:
			
		

> 2.4km run is around 15 minutes at "normal" pace (10km/h).



15 minutes is not fast enough in most cases.

http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/fitnessresv_en.pdf


----------



## jwtg (4 Mar 2011)

Patrick.R said:
			
		

> I'm referring to the Fitness Test. I'm sorry if I got the terms wrong.


No harm no foul. When you do pt, you'll be wishing you were still only doing the fitness test!


----------



## denimboy (6 Mar 2011)

agc said:
			
		

> 15 minutes is not fast enough in most cases.
> 
> http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/fitnessresv_en.pdf



You're right, it is not. 

I wanted to give him a general idea of distance/time since he never timed himself.


----------



## agc (6 Mar 2011)

Right.  I wanted to give him specific information, so that he could go time himself.


----------



## Container (3 Mar 2013)

Hey folks- 

I've been informed that Ive got to do my BMQ overagain- which is fine. It would have been Guccii to get a bypass for it and just have to do the BMOQ week but that ship has sailed. 

The reserves has this bizarre BMQ system (just for me Im sure, it doesnt really work) where they have the weekend BMQ or the 21 days thing in Summer. Im looking at taking a leave of absence to try and get trained up- but Id have to nail off my BMOQ and SQ (or equivalent) and DP 1.1 during that period. Have you guys heard of such a thing? Ive got to put memos up both chains looking to organize this so Im looking for anyone with advice. Or at least can stop me from looking stupid(er). 

Im looking to make best use of my time to get back to being a contributing member as quick as possible. Getting 21 days off in summer, our busy season, or weekends for that many in row is an issue. So im looking at taking leave without pay to make things line up- but I dont want lonmg unemployed periods between courses. Really BMOQ is the only hiccup I believe. Do Navy reservists still do a Borden BMQ? Is it unheard of to get an Army guy on one of those? Obviously the forces wants to be as cheap as possible- especially right now. Just looking for options for my memos.

Advice?

*edit* I should add that 21 days isnt a big deal in summer ALWAYS. Its because of pat leaves and LWOPS over the next 17 months. Its unique. I wouldnt have gone through all the hoops if I couldnt EVER swing 21 days off.


----------



## Container (3 Mar 2013)

Sorry- and If I've been out for a long period of time, but left as a Cpl. Should it be affecting my pay rate? Im fine with what I get. Otherwise I wouldnt have joined up. But Im just reviewing all the info and looking things over.


----------



## Shamrock (3 Mar 2013)

Odds are slim. 

BMOQ-L is around 50 training days and your DP1.1 is likely around that se length. Depending upon your trade, these courses may not be available outside the summer block period; not all trades have total force training.


----------



## Container (4 Mar 2013)

C'est La Vie I suppose. Ill have to weekends this fall and try and lump the other basic trades training mods together after that and take a leave of absence.

I appreciate the answer though. I will of course still discuss with my COC to see if there is another way- doubtful though it is.

Thanks again.


----------



## Richard P (22 Aug 2013)

Hello,

I was in the CFRC today for my interview and the Cpt. informed me that there is no enrollment standard for a RESO MARS. We both found this very strange and he showed me the sheet, there is every other entry scheme except the one I have been trying to enrol through for the past 6 months. Even stranger is the fact that the document was dated Oct. 2011. According to my local reserve unit, they have been hiring university students like myself for many years through the RESO scheme. So, my question to you is whether the document is incorrect, or have reserve units been breaking the regulations for the past 2 years? Or, the option I hope for, there is some other DND document outlining that scheme for my trade.

Many thanks,

Richard


----------



## George Wallace (22 Aug 2013)

RESO has gone the way of ROUTP.


----------



## Richard P (22 Aug 2013)

So, are you saying that it has not existed for the last two years?

According to the Air Force Reserve website, they still offer RESO: http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/air-reserve/join.page

Or, do you mean that only in the context of the navy, it has gone the way of the dodo bird?


----------



## Underway (22 Aug 2013)

RESO exists.  Enrollment standards as per ROTP apply.  Sometimes RESO gets left off the charts and enrollment standards.  It exists.


----------



## Richard P (22 Aug 2013)

Underway said:
			
		

> RESO exists.  Enrollment standards as per ROTP apply.  Sometimes RESO gets left off the charts and enrollment standards.  It exists.


Okay, that is what I thought. But, my recruiter is deeply concerned about the fact that it is not on the chart. He called NDHQ and got transfered around for half an hour, to no avail. If you have access to internal documents, would it be possible for you to tell me the number of the document(s) that confirm the continued existence of this scheme?


----------



## Underway (22 Aug 2013)

Richard P said:
			
		

> Okay, that is what I thought. But, my recruiter is deeply concerned about the fact that it is not on the chart. He called NDHQ and got transfered around for half an hour, to no avail. If you have access to internal documents, would it be possible for you to tell me the number of the document(s) that confirm the continued existence of this scheme?



Tell your recruiter to talk to their Personnel Selection Officer for the local recruiting centre.  Every AOR has one.  They should know where the bodies are buried.


----------



## Pusser (22 Aug 2013)

It probably doesn't help that the Naval Reserve has (to the best of my knowledge) never called it "RESO."  When I was in the Naval Reserve (admittedly some time ago), we called the equivalent program, "UNTD" (University Naval Training Division).

There is a story (not sure how true it is) that the original name for the program was supposed to be "Canadian University Naval Training Division."  Then, somebody thought about that... ;D


----------



## DAA (22 Aug 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> It probably doesn't help that the Naval Reserve has (to the best of my knowledge) called it "RESO."  When I was in the Naval Reserve (admittedly some time ago), we called the equivalent program, "UNTD" (University Naval Training Division).
> 
> There is a story (not sure how true it is) that the original name for the program was supposed to be "Canadian University Naval Training Division."  Then, somebody thought about that... ;D



Too bad that that "somebody" wasn't working at Foreign Affairs when they decided to change their name to "Foreign Affairs, Trade and Development Canada (FATDC).    :facepalm:


----------



## DAA (23 Aug 2013)

Here you go!   RHB Art 6.5.3 - Reserve Entry Scheme Officer (RESO).  But it must be read in conjunction with CANFORGEN 023/13.

Basically, if there is NO Enrolment Standard for the selected Reserve Force MOS ID (ie; MARS), then the UPSO may contact the RPSO to determine is the RESO plan could be an acceptable entry plan for that MOS ID.

So the processing of your file requires higher level approval/clarification.


----------



## jaredadams (14 Aug 2015)

I haven't been able to find a clear answer elsewhere, so I am going to pose it here. Is there a program like the UK's UOTC where a university student serves as an officer cadet until they finish their degree? I'd assume if their was a similar program here then the service would be with a local reserve unit and training would be done like other reserve officers on weeknights, weekends and summers but do not receive their commission until the completion of their degree.


----------



## Lumber (14 Aug 2015)

Hello, and welcome to Milnet.ca.

This question has been dealt with many time, both here, and in even more detail on the CAF recruiting websites.

Please use the Search Function, visit http://www.forces.ca/en/home, and have a nice day!


----------



## Lumber (14 Aug 2015)

P.S. It's called ROTP and you don't have to serve while you're in school just go to class and get paid. #thuglife


----------



## jaredadams (14 Aug 2015)

Thank-you, I am aware of ROTP. I'm asking about a program like the UK one, where there is not any obligatory service as the education is not paid for.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Aug 2015)

jaredadams said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to find a clear answer elsewhere, so I am going to pose it here. Is there a program like the UK's UOTC where a university student serves as an officer cadet until they finish their degree? I'd assume if their was a similar program here then the service would be with a local reserve unit and training would be done like other reserve officers on weeknights, weekends and summers but do not receive their commission until the completion of their degree.



You can apply to join the Regular Force under the ROTP program and if accepted be an Officer Cadet, paid full-time to attend university in an approved program, all paid for by the CAF.

You can apply to join a Primary Reserve unit as an officer and if accepted as an Officer Cadet, apply for RESO and be paid as a Reservist (part-time), which you can use to pay your own way through university, and on successful completion of each years credits, make a claim for reimbursement of some of your costs. 

If you research ROTP and RESO, you will find the information you need to decide which route you would prefer to take.


----------



## jaredadams (14 Aug 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You can apply to join the Regular Force under the ROTP program and if accepted be an Officer Cadet, paid full-time to attend university in an approved program, all paid for by the CAF.
> 
> You can apply to join a Primary Reserve unit as an officer and if accepted as an Officer Cadet, apply for RESO and be paid as a Reservist (part-time), which you can use to pay your own way through university, and on successful completion of each years credits, make a claim for reimbursement of some of your costs.
> 
> If you research ROTP and RESO, you will find the information you need to decide which route you would prefer to take.


 Thank-you. That was the RESO information was what I have been looking for.


----------



## ThePostulant (30 Nov 2015)

Hello,

I apologize if this question has been asked previously. I tried searching using a couple of terms but did not pull up anything under the "medical" section pertaining to this. I had posted a question regarding medical for regular forces awhile ago, however, I was speaking with a recruiter about a RESO program (but have read somewhere on the forums this program doesn't exist anymore?) and a recruiter told me that this program is less physical and slightly different than the process of DEO through Reserves or Regular Force. Following receiving this information I am wondering if the medical portion of the RESO program and medical requirements are the same as the Regular forces? Do RESO Reserve members have to meet the same universal medical standards as the Regular Force people?

Thank you for any help with regards to this matter.


----------



## mariomike (30 Nov 2015)

ThePostulant said:
			
		

> I am wondering if the medical portion of the RESO program and medical requirements are the same as the Regular forces? Do RESO Reserve members have to meet the same universal medical standards as the Regular Force people?





			
				russianfrontphotos said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the medical standards for reserve applicants is lower than for regular force applicants?





			
				old medic said:
			
		

> There is only one standard. It applies to everyone.



"Minimum Medical Standards for Officers and Non-Commissioned Members" 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page


----------



## ang8899 (7 Mar 2016)

Hello,
New to this site, awesome help so far.

Not sure if this was answered yet, but I was told I need to be in my last two years of university for RESO. I'm taking 5 years for a 4year program(i'm finishing up my third year).

Do I need to be in my last two years(apply in my 4th year), or can I apply now so that by the time I'm in 4th year...

Thanks in advance for all the help


----------



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2016)

ang8899 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> New to this site, awesome help so far.
> 
> Not sure if this was answered yet, but I was told I need to be in my last two years of university for RESO. I'm taking 5 years for a 4year program(i'm finishing up my third year).
> ...



I would say that whomever told you that has absolutely no clue what they are talking about.

I started ROUTP (pre-RESO) and finished off RESO.  ROUTP and RESO gave me four summers worth of employment.  RESO is a plan that Reserve units can use to train their officers, and those units would like to retain those officers for more than the years involved in that officer progressing through the RESO program.  Once a student graduates university, there is no guarantee that they will reside in the same area as the university and that Reserve unit.  Most often they will find employment elsewhere and the Reserve unit has lost a trained officer.

You can count on RESO providing you with a minimum of three summers of full-time employment to get you to be a fully qualified officer in a Reserve unit, and what you were told by that person would not fill that criteria.  

Apply NOW for RESO and get your processing done, or you may miss out on that opportunity altogether.


----------



## DAA (8 Mar 2016)

All about RESO.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-defence-admin-orders-directives-5000/5002-8.page


----------



## jaysfan17 (31 Jul 2018)

Good day,

I am considering some full time military options and I've recently come across RESO. I read all the links sent to me by the BPSO in regards to this program and I have also read most, if not all post's pertaining to RESO on this website. I am mainly interested in taking RESO because I can essentially work at my degree at my own pace while being an Officer and not have to have the same course load that full time university students have. I have one concern in which I was hoping someone on here can help me out with because I can't seem to find it through my research. 

If I were to apply as an Officer I'd want to serve full time as an Officer while still working towards my degree whether it's in the Regular Force or the Reserve on a 3-year Class B/C contract. Is that possible/likely? My dad was able to be an Officer while still working towards his degree. Is that still thing?

It's worth noting that I am a Naval Reservist.


----------



## da1root (1 Aug 2018)

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I am considering some full time military options and I've recently come across RESO. I read all the links sent to me by the BPSO in regards to this program and I have also read most, if not all post's pertaining to RESO on this website. I am mainly interested in taking RESO because I can essentially work at my degree at my own pace while being an Officer and not have to have the same course load that full time university students have. I have one concern in which I was hoping someone on here can help me out with because I can't seem to find it through my research.
> 
> ...



You should discuss what, if any, possibilities of employment there are with your NAVRES Career Manager.  Even as an officer in NAVRES you will have a Career Manager.  The reason why I'm suggesting you take this route is I know that Class B opportunities outside of NAVRES would require you to be trade qualified to be eligible for employment; however there might be positions internal to NAVRES that would allow you to do this.

Make sure to reach out to the appropriate Career Manager through your Chain of Command.


----------



## jaysfan17 (1 Aug 2018)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> You should discuss what, if any, possibilities of employment there are with your NAVRES Career Manager.  Even as an officer in NAVRES you will have a Career Manager.  The reason why I'm suggesting you take this route is I know that Class B opportunities outside of NAVRES would require you to be trade qualified to be eligible for employment; however there might be positions internal to NAVRES that would allow you to do this.
> 
> Make sure to reach out to the appropriate Career Manager through your Chain of Command.



Thanks for your response Buck! I'll head into my unit when I get home next week and ask around.


----------

